# MasterCraft doors



## jaustin (Jan 9, 2015)

I did a search on the forum and didn't get anything so if this topic has been brought up before, point me in the right direction. Anyone have any reviews or thoughts on MasterCraft exterior doors that are sold at Menards?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=mastercraft+doors+reviews&form=IE11TR&src=IE11TR&pc=HPDTDFJS


----------



## jaustin (Jan 11, 2015)

An overwhelming number of terrible reviews. Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2015)

On the upside, really bad companies scrub the bad reviews:banana:


----------



## jaustin (Jan 12, 2015)

True that's why I asked on here instead of looking at google reviews.


----------

